# 30 year old walnut.



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

This is some walnut I bought today. It was cut and stacked 30 years ago. It is all at 6% to 8%, rough cut so I'll have to plane it. I figure after squaring it and straightening out some ends it is about 162 usable board feet. I paid 62 cents a board foot for it. Is this as good of a deal as I think it is? Posted some sample pics below this is about the same grain and appearance as all of the stack.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Chad said:


> I paid 62 cents a board foot for it. Is this as good of a deal as I think it is?


The age old question. If _you_ think it's a good deal, then it is. I would say yes. I am used to clearer boards (less knots) 'cause I am spoiled and all, but for $.62 bft there are plenty of good uses for what you have there. :yes:...Watcha' gonna make ?

Edit: On a closer look I see some figure in some of the boards even rough sawn (in the second picture) so yea, once you get them planed out good deal.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

No project in mind yet, thinking on a dining room table just because I like knots and sapwood. I know many people don't, including my wife sometimes. About one-third of the pile has some figure, one looks to have some minor quilting to it. Around my area Norwalk, the walnut I have seen seems to be mostly this quality but for 3.50 a board foot(usually a linear foot because people don,t seem to understand the difference). The clear wood must be leaving town. I'll post some pics after planing. Thanks for pointing out the figure forgot to mention that.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I agree it's a good deal. Especially in light of your good taste . . . . . 



Chad said:


> . . . just because I like knots and sapwood. I know many people don't . . .


Most defects are attributes in my book. There's some good looking boards there and you did well on the price.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*30 tear old walnut*

Do I think you got a good deal?? YES,YES and YES.Man I would love to get hold of some of that figured stuff.The more knotts an figure the better I like it.I can see some BEAUTIFULL jewelry boxes there.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The woodsman said:


> Do I think you got a good deal?? YES,YES and YES.Man I would love to get hold of some of that figured stuff.The more knotts an figure the better I like it.I can see some BEAUTIFULL jewelry boxes there.


Completely agree. I love knots in small pieces.

George


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reasurance about price. I think some I might have sold (only the straight grain little knotted stuff). Thinking about going to get more with that money. Never thought of making a jewlery box out of it , I'm currently building one with my oldest daughter out of curly oak.


----------



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

*bad deal*

You got jiped, but I would be glad to take it off your hands for .75 pbf.


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

you scored ... good deal :yes:


----------

